# What no crate?



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Binks has always been happy to go into her crate at night, last night she was not interested. She was sparko in her bed in the front room last night, and at midnight I was ready for bed, so we did the last garden visit as usual and Binky always and I mean always goes for a wee, goes back in the kitchen and straight in her crate, but this time after I locked the back door and went to lock the crate and say night night she was not there! I went in the front room and she was fast asleep back in her bed..so I left her. At 8.30 this morning all was quiet, so I got up and went downstairs and she was sitting wagging her tail waiting for me, went out side did her business and was a lot calmer than she normally is in the am. We will see how it goes but it could be RIP crate...


----------



## Qing (Oct 21, 2012)

Wow that's amazing! I would love to do that with Cookie, but the toilet issue will worry me even she's dry through the night at mo. My friend just told me that they did the same with their puppy last night , got rid of her crate and she did really well, think only time will tell. Well done Binky! Are you going to do the same tonight?


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

We waited until Gaia was over a year old, we then left the door open on the crate, she went in as usual with her dentastix, but when we came down in the morning she was always in her bed. 

After a couple of weeks we removed the crate and she sleeps in her bed. We also used a canvas crate when in our caravan, but again we now leave her in her bed. She doesn't appear to move out of it, nor attempt to get onto our bed until we wake in the morning.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Duckdog said:


> Binks has always been happy to go into her crate at night, last night she was not interested. She was sparko in her bed in the front room last night, and at midnight I was ready for bed, so we did the last garden visit as usual and Binky always and I mean always goes for a wee, goes back in the kitchen and straight in her crate, but this time after I locked the back door and went to lock the crate and say night night she was not there! I went in the front room and she was fast asleep back in her bed..so I left her. At 8.30 this morning all was quiet, so I got up and went downstairs and she was sitting wagging her tail waiting for me, went out side did her business and was a lot calmer than she normally is in the am. We will see how it goes but it could be RIP crate...


That's weird noodle did the same thing last night!
She normaly sleeps in our room and has me up at around 5.30am :-( last night she wanted to stay in her front room bed when wewent up so we left her, she came up and woke me at 7am, a lie in! Guess where she is sleeping tonight.
Well done binky  looks like all the little pups of about the same age are growing up and getting independent.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

WOW . . THATS AMAZING!! How in the world do you keep her from jumping up on your bed during the night? Sami went straight from his crate at 9 months to our bed. We put a sheet at the bottom to protect our bedspread and he sleeps there. He will get down occasionally and sleep on the tile floor in the kitchen at the opening to our BR door if he gets to hot. Carley is still in her crate, but the plan is after her spay next Friday and recovery period, we will try her out at night as well. Just not sure to trust her not to pee in the house when unsupervised?? I leave them out if we are only out for 2 hrs and they do just fine. She will go to her crate in the kitchen when we are out, but has never gone to her crate in the extra BR where she sleeps at night. Guess they are all different, but that is excellent that Binky just decited on her own that the crate was history!! Clever girl . . .


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh well done Binky 

I thought a while ago about getting rid of Molly's crate as its a bit of an eye sore and she's not in it during the day however she's now started taking herself off to bed in her crate at night now.

She NEVER went to her crate off her own accord before (although never objected once she was in there) so wouldn't want to take it away from her now. Mind you...I could jump in it myself its so inviting 

xxx


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

It's funny Malie has always slept in our room but for the last 3 nights she has chosen to stay downstairs.Hubby thinks we have offended her somehow 
XClare


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Well done Binky!
My 16 year old son was last one up last night and he 'forgot' (aka did not think) to put Kiki to bed in the kitchen, so she was left with the run of the house.... when I came downstairs this morning she was tucked up in her bed in the kitchen and I found no evidence of destruction and no puddly presents either!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

As soon as mine were house trained I put the crate in the garage. It is now gathering dust as I have never felt the need to use it again.


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

About a week ago Coco fell asleep on the hall landing, so we left her there to see what would happen, alas we were not so lucky, lol. We came downstairs to a puddle by the back door, and not one, not two, but 3 poos on the kitchen floor!! Needless to say she is back in her crate. I know she should no better at 6 months, but it seems she REALLY knows not to mess her crate so we are keeping her in there so we can control her morning duties still. It may be that she woke up disorientated and got a fright so pooped everywhere? Or she is just a little minx!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

First time I had a chance to get back on here for a few days...damn that work thing! 
It was really interesting reading all your posts and how our poos are all different..so what do I have to report...well it was a one hit wonder!!! Last night she went straight into her crate as her normal!! I must confess and like lots of us I am longing to get rid of the crate, but I was secretly pleased she went back in so I felt relaxed she wasn't chewing cables or peeing on the sofa


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Fifi said:


> We waited until Gaia was over a year old, we then left the door open on the crate, she went in as usual with her dentastix, but when we came down in the morning she was always in her bed.
> 
> After a couple of weeks we removed the crate and she sleeps in her bed. We also used a canvas crate when in our caravan, but again we now leave her in her bed. She doesn't appear to move out of it, nor attempt to get onto our bed until we wake in the morning.


I think that is a good plan to open the door as a stepping stone


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Nanci said:


> WOW . . THATS AMAZING!! How in the world do you keep her from jumping up on your bed during the night? Sami went straight from his crate at 9 months to our bed. We put a sheet at the bottom to protect our bedspread and he sleeps there. He will get down occasionally and sleep on the tile floor in the kitchen at the opening to our BR door if he gets to hot. Carley is still in her crate, but the plan is after her spay next Friday and recovery period, we will try her out at night as well. Just not sure to trust her not to pee in the house when unsupervised?? I leave them out if we are only out for 2 hrs and they do just fine. She will go to her crate in the kitchen when we are out, but has never gone to her crate in the extra BR where she sleeps at night. Guess they are all different, but that is excellent that Binky just decited on her own that the crate was history!! Clever girl . . .


I am not sure why she did not come up, she is not backwards at coming forwards normally! Perhaps because at night times we have never had her upstairs it doesn't occur to her...famous last words!!

Not so clever as it turns out, still wanting the crate after all if you read my later post!! Still she will get there 

I think that until we can relax 100% about them roaming free at night , then the crate is the answer!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Oh well done Binky
> 
> I thought a while ago about getting rid of Molly's crate as its a bit of an eye sore and she's not in it during the day however she's now started taking herself off to bed in her crate at night now.
> 
> ...


Ha Mairi it is almost like they do it on purpose! I know what you mean Binky's is a right den maybe we make them too good


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Chumphreys said:


> It's funny Malie has always slept in our room but for the last 3 nights she has chosen to stay downstairs.Hubby thinks we have offended her somehow
> XClare


  

Does she have the run of downstairs?


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Well done Binky!
> My 16 year old son was last one up last night and he 'forgot' (aka did not think) to put Kiki to bed in the kitchen, so she was left with the run of the house.... when I came downstairs this morning she was tucked up in her bed in the kitchen and I found no evidence of destruction and no puddly presents either!


Kids! My daughter has left home for 5 months to work away, we do miss her, but not the 3am puppy play dates when she came home from clubbing 

Well done Kiki for coping with her unexpected freedom!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

KCsunshine said:


> About a week ago Coco fell asleep on the hall landing, so we left her there to see what would happen, alas we were not so lucky, lol. We came downstairs to a puddle by the back door, and not one, not two, but 3 poos on the kitchen floor!! Needless to say she is back in her crate. I know she should no better at 6 months, but it seems she REALLY knows not to mess her crate so we are keeping her in there so we can control her morning duties still. It may be that she woke up disorientated and got a fright so pooped everywhere? Or she is just a little minx!


Oh dear!! Yes probably likely that she was a bit uncertain as to why she wasn't in her usual spot! I am not sure that there is a time limit as to when the crate should go, I am a firm believer of 'if it ain't broke' and all that!!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Qing said:


> Wow that's amazing! I would love to do that with Cookie, but the toilet issue will worry me even she's dry through the night at mo. My friend just told me that they did the same with their puppy last night , got rid of her crate and she did really well, think only time will tell. Well done Binky! Are you going to do the same tonight?


Well we tried but Binky had other ideas so the crate is back on!


----------



## Smallears (Oct 28, 2012)

When muttley comes in from his final wee he's started jumping in his bed instead of crate and snuggles down but he is a chewer and it worries me that I would come down to destruction!! Also he is really good and never usually has an accident but if I don't hear him bark to b let out I can come down to a poo on kitchen floor so I still make him go in crate like the rest of you it would be nice to get my bay window area back lol


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

We had Kody in a playpen beside our bed but after 2-3 weeks of being home when he was about 10-11 weeks he decided he wanted to sleep on our bed like his big sister Beau, i was a bit apprehensive as thought he was very young not to have an accident in the night but can honestly say he has only had one little wee when i was fast asleep and adnt heard him wake up to let him out now hes older hes really good and if he occasionally needs to toilet in the night he takes himself off and out of the cat flap into there little enclosed area on his own.  x


----------



## redecoffee (Dec 3, 2012)

Congratulations on her completing the crate training. I bet it will feel much better knowing you didn't have to lock her up at night.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm in no rush to get rid of Dudley's crate, luckily it fits snuggly under our stairs so is not too much of an eyesore. Mairi it's funny because it has only been recently that Dudley has gone in it during the day of his own choice - maybe its an age thing as ours are so close, at bed time I only have to point and he goes in, he is happy with the routine and so are we.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

She was reluctant again last night to go in, but it could be to do with the cold..I may have to move the crate into the front room as the kitchen is flipping freezing!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Crate update...

So since Xmas Binky has not been shut in her crate at night, she has the run of two rooms, and from what we can see alternates through the night between her open crate, her bed and my OH tv chair. We have a baby gate up so she can't come upstairs...i would let her but the OH is anti, she is a mega restless sleeper, so prob wise! We will eventually ditch the crate when she loses interest totally, but it is a good feeling not to shut her in at night now and know she is not peeing or pooing everywhere!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Sounds perfect Sam... Binky can do as she likes and you get a peaceful nights sleep... Everyone's a _WINNER_ !!!

xxx


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Sounds perfect Sam... Binky can do as she likes and you get a peaceful nights sleep... Everyone's a _WINNER_ !!!
> 
> xxx


It does seem to work! Oh except if I need a pee in the middle of the night, I can hear her go up to the gate...it takes self control not to go and say hello!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Good job Binky  We started letting Jake sleep with us, at hubby's urging, about three weeks ago. He was just as happy to go in the crate but he wanted Jake with us. I think he is regretting it now as Jake has decided he likes sleeping along the windowsill (I think he gets hot)which just happens to be right at hubby's head.


----------

